# Fromm 4 star vs gold, what's the difference



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't go back to Pro Plan if it was giving her horrible gas and huge poops...if she did well on BB, why did you change it?? I feed my dog the Fromm 4 star line and he does great on it, but what's best for my dog won't necessarily be best for yours.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ditto - exactly what Sam said. We have fed ours Fromm for a few years now and are very happy with it.... That being said, what's best for my dog isn't best for all dogs. 

(but, yes, I have personally found it worth all of the hype and cost!)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree to both of the above posts!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Feed her what she does well on, switching over and over is not good for her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with the others to feed what she does best on. However, in answer to your initial question, the difference I see between the 4 star and Gold is that the 4 star line is a single protein food while the gold is not.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not totally a single protein food...there are slight amounts of chicken in every flavor of 4 star. It's just chicken cartiledge for glucosamine, though, and is not thought to affect dogs with a chicken allergy.


----------

